# Eine Anlage, zwei Hauptschalter ??



## hardy (4 Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen,wir habe eine Produktionsstrecke bestehend aus 5 einzelnen unvollständigen Maschinen die gemäß MRL als Gesamtheit zu sehen ist,da sie in einer Weise angeordnet sind, die sie als eine Einheit ausweisenund deren Zusammenwirken ein gemeinsames Ziel hat.Alle 5 Maschinen sind über eine Not-Halt-Kette "verbunden" deren Betätigungselemente über die gesamteProduktionsstrecke verteilt sind.Eine mechanische Abgrenzung zur Differenzierung einzelner Anlagenteile gibt es nicht.Für diese Produktionsstrecke gibt es insgesamt 2 Hauptschalter:1x Hauptschalter für einen Anlagenteil1x Hauptschalter für eine UV aus der die weiteren 4 Anlagenteile gespeist werden.Nun zu meiner Frage:Aus meinem Verständnis heraus, darf es für diese Verbund aus unvollständigen Maschinennur einen Hauptschalter geben.Ist diese Annahme so korrekt ?Wo kann ich dieses nachlesen ?Vielen DankGrußhardy


----------



## Tommi (4 Juli 2012)

Hallo,

hier die DIN EN 60204-1.



> 5 Netzanschlüsse und Einrichtungen zum Trennen und Ausschalten
> 
> 5.1 Netzanschlüsse
> 
> ...



Natürlich muß das dokumentiert sein und die Elektriker müssen wissen,
wie sie freischalten können.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## WendeMarkus (4 Juli 2012)

In dem Falle wäre es wichtig dass der hauptschalter für die beiden Anlagenteile nicht Gelb/rot ausgeführt wird, da dieser nicht die komplette Maschine Stromlos schaltet, oder irre ich mich da...?


----------



## Tommi (4 Juli 2012)

Grundsätzlich ja,...

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Michel1001 (5 Juli 2012)

Hallo,
ich würde auch sagen, dass eine entsprechende Kennzeichnung des Hauptschalters am Schaltschrank ausreicht, um dem Elektriker/Wartungspersonal zu sagen, welchen Anlagenteil über diesen Schalter vom Netz getrennt wird.

Grüße,
Michael


----------



## hardy (5 Juli 2012)

Dann ist die Richtung klar.Vielen DankGrußhardyP.S. Warum der Text so unformatiert ist, bleibt mir ein Rätsel ?


----------



## Safety (5 Juli 2012)

Hallo,
es ist ein Energietrennungskonzept zu erstellen diese Schnittstellen gehören zur Risikobeurteilung hier sind alle Netztrenneinrichtungen auszuführen dazu gehören auch alle anderen Energiearten.
Diese ist dann entsprechend in der Betriebsanleitung aufzuführen und zu erklären.


----------

